#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Сутра сердца - Санскрит

## Шен-Шин

Подскажите пожалуйста, где найти текст Сутры сердца Праджняпарамиты (короткого варианта, который поют) на санскрите в стандартной транслитерации санскрита (с точками над латинскими буквами, палочками и проч)? Или если у кого есть - киньте на почту - шрифты эти у меня установлены. Благодарю заранее!

----------


## Tiop

http://www.dharmanet.com.br/prajna/bhagavati.htm , санкскрит и транскрипция без диакритики (чёрточек и значков)

http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=1725 вот очень хороший тред!

----------


## Gasyoun

Есть и еще и русская часть, но ведь лингвистический комм. Вам вряд ли интересен?

----------


## Tiop

Gasyuon , нам интересен  :Smilie:  !

----------


## Igor Vladimirovich

> Есть и еще и русская часть, но ведь лингвистический комм. Вам вряд ли интересен?


В книге С. Алексеева "Сокровища Валькирии", Правда и вымысел даны, как утверждает автор ключи к пониманию древнего языка санскрит. Причем в его лингвистическом разборе много здравого смысла. Читал ли кто-нибудь его книги. Правда ли то, что он пишет о тайнах санскрита?

Спасибо за внимание.

----------

